# Hulme Flumes brother, Manchester, July 2015.



## Black (Jul 27, 2015)

A side pipe 45° too the main discharges sewerage from the sewer to the Medlock,
(one of Manchesters two secondary waterways) during bad conditions.
Once the flow gets too strong, the penstock drops blocking the sewer.
This causes water too divert along the side pipe droping its load, thankfully this seldon occurs.
The arch side pipe is 400mtes long, 1.8 mtes wide and made of red or black bricks.
The arch sewer is long, 2.1mtes wide and made of red or black bricks.
This passes through a manually operated penstock , no.14
then down a steep cascade into the abyss
ladders lead too a walkway for maintainence purposes.

side pipe, (Combined Sewer Outflow CSO)










main sewer & penstock no. 14















into the abyss






penstock controls



walkway


----------



## krela (Jul 27, 2015)

Not my idea of fun, so I'm glad you're around so I can see it anyway! thanks.


----------



## smiler (Jul 27, 2015)

krela said:


> Not my idea of fun, so I'm glad you're around so I can see it anyway! thanks.


Yeah krela, not mine either but like you I'm glad it's someone's so we get to see the pics, Thanks Black


----------



## _Raz_ (Jul 27, 2015)

First shot it epic! gonna have to head down there


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 29, 2015)

Stunning brickwork here,Thanks for sharing.


----------

